# Another "which tool should I buy" thread



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, I read alot, don't post much, but know you guys are tired of these questions, but screw it, here goes:whistling2:

I'm not a full-time drywaller. I work in construction with a couple of my brothers doing pretty much everything, from building houses to small repairs. I've been doing all of the drywall finishing and all of the jobs we do and some repairs on the side for a local real estate/rental home agency. I've been doing drywall like this for about 8+ years and while I like doing it, with the economy as it is, probably won't be doing it full time in the near future.

Now about tools. I've been looking and reading alot about the Goldblatt G2 flat boxes. I know what most of you will say but consider that I'm not doing this full time, I don't really want to invest so much into other brands.
What do you guys think of my two options.

1, get a 7" and 10/12" goldblatt with pump

or 

2 get a 10 or 12" Tapetech/Columbia and a goldblatt pump and use just one box for now and get another later. Can I get away with using just one size box or do I really need 2 or 3?

Will the Goldblatt do a good enough job to use them a few times a year?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes the goldblatt will be fine for you, It may help to backwipe your seams. Goldblatt make a great pump, The boxes may not be as well set as others but they still get mud on, As i said, Backwipe and you will no concerns.

Plenty of tidy second hand goldblatts about if you want to save some more, Just look for gear that still has good red anodizing, Then it hasnt done much work.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If he hasn't already sold it, I'd look at this, from another thread. I believe the boxes are TapeTech. Not sure on the rest:



sdrdrywall said:


> Set of 10" and12" boxes handle and pump older all in good working order $300. Pm me any questions


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't know diddly about Glodblait so I can't say about them,,,,

But as far as "Can I use just one box?", Yes you can, If you pull the first coat a wee bit high, and the second coat a wee bit lowerer, you will eliminate the build up of a double "edge".

ALOT of mexican crews round here do it just that way.;


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

JustMe said:


> If he hasn't already sold it, I'd look at this, from another thread. I believe the boxes are TapeTech. Not sure on the rest:


*sdrdrywall* pm'ed me about them, so I'll check that out. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Don't know diddly about Glodblait so I can't say about them,,,,
> 
> But as far as "Can I use just one box?", Yes you can, If you pull the first coat a wee bit high, and the second coat a wee bit lowerer, you will eliminate the build up of a double "edge".
> 
> ALOT of mexican crews round here do it just that way.;


Well, I'm not Mexican, but not an American either. I live in the Bahamas. No one around here uses boxes or automatic tapers. I'm the only person I know of who even has a banjo and corner flushers. You guys would go absolutely insane if you saw some of the drywall work that passes by in million dollar homes here. Wish I could go on a job and see automatic tapers and boxes in action, but like I said, no one around uses them.
Hey, anyone in south Florida willing to do a demo the next time I'm there:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

abaway said:


> Well, I'm not Mexican, but not an American either. I live in the Bahamas. No one around here uses boxes or automatic tapers. I'm the only person I know of who even has a banjo and corner flushers. You guys would go absolutely insane if you saw some of the drywall work that passes by in million dollar homes here. Wish I could go on a job and see automatic tapers and boxes in action, but like I said, no one around uses them.
> Hey, anyone in south Florida willing to do a demo the next time I'm there:whistling2:


 Dude you're in the bahamas of course no one cares about their drywall. It is all about being outside on the beach.:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

abaway said:


> Well, I'm not Mexican, but not an American either. I live in the Bahamas. No one around here uses boxes or automatic tapers. I'm the only person I know of who even has a banjo and corner flushers. You guys would go absolutely insane if you saw some of the drywall work that passes by in million dollar homes here. Wish I could go on a job and see automatic tapers and boxes in action, but like I said, no one around uses them.
> Hey, anyone in south Florida willing to do a demo the next time I'm there:whistling2:


 Hey,,,, didn't you read my sig line??????

I'm not mexican either,,,,,,,, So lets quit worrying about who our parents slept with.

The point I was making is that YES, YOU CAN USE JUST ONE SIZE BOX,,, by not "tracking" "excatlly over the first pass, just drop the second pass down abit so that you don't "double-edge" the joint. 

I would rather have ONE box that is a GOOD box, than two boxes that are inferior.

I think you should buy a 10" columbia fat-boy, use it like I mentioned above, it will make you enough money to buy a columbia 8" fat-boy in NO TIME. Problem solved.

Peace Bro


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey,,,, didn't you read my sig line??????
> 
> I'm not mexican either,,,,,,,, So lets quit worrying about who our parents slept with.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you didn't hurt my feelings at all you big meanie


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

cdwoodcox said:


> Dude you're in the bahamas of course no one cares about their drywall. It is all about being outside on the beach.:yes:


Trust me, when you live here, you get tired of the beach


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't listen to Cazna

Get a 10" box, but a good brand. you can do what the Captain said, or skim over the 10" by hand also. Time consuming yes, but easy to sand.

Pump is a pump, so if your good at repairing things (unlike me) then maybe go for that gold platt thingy. But don't forget about the handle, seen you made no mention of the handle for the box. That can be a important choice too:yes:


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't listen to Cazna
> 
> Get a 10" box, but a good brand. you can do what the Captain said, or skim over the 10" by hand also. Time consuming yes, but easy to sand.
> 
> Pump is a pump, so if your good at repairing things (unlike me) then maybe go for that gold platt thingy. But don't forget about the handle, seen you made no mention of the handle for the box. That can be a important choice too:yes:


Was just going to ask about the handle. Specifically, the length. What else should I be looking at?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

abaway said:


> Was just going to ask about the handle. Specifically, the length. What else should I be looking at?


If you have stilts, then you will be fine with a handle around 42" in length. If no stilts, you may want to check into a extension handle.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

junkadoo was a blast ..that's the best time I have ever had !! 
The homemade drums ..The rum... been there a couple times ..Xmas is the best time to visit,,,:yes:


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

moore said:


> junkadoo was a blast ..that's the best time I have ever had !!
> The homemade drums ..The rum... been there a couple times ..Xmas is the best time to visit,,,:yes:


Which island did you go to?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

abaway said:


> Which island did you go to?


Nassau. Went home broke...Damn poker machines...


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

i was going to say 10 inch box as well smaller is to frustrating filling over and over also the taperd edge on rock is 7 inches the extra space comes in handy. (3.5 each sheet) split butts all day with a box also.


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

I decided to go with the used boxes from *sdrdrywall*. Can't wait til they arrive to try them out:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Im looking into some new stilts... kinda waitin on a better deal. Going with upgrade of my stilts I have now Double sided shurstilts. Want the mag tallys. Thinkin bout gettin a good respirator also. Been gettin mild headaches after sanding for long periods (20 minutes or more) and dont like it. Never have used respirator but they look like they can be uncomfortable. Any recommendations? I know the headache is worse than comfort just wanting a comfy one, Im not a daily sander but I do sand .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I use one of these Chris and am happy with it - very lightweight and I find it more comfortable than the disposables.




http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com...ece-dust-and-sanding-respirator-assembly.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have had one of these for years Chris. As far as masks go I am very happy with it. The disposables seem to itch a lot so I am not a fan.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

These are my fav, I get em in a box of ten, Prob get two boxes a year, Light, easy breathing, Stops dust. Just throw em out when they get a bit manky.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...12H2_nid=TJ6ZVC8LFDgsF3RH7CD92NglVD2B09THGDbl


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

if you clean the back of the blade you will prevent flaggs. everyone thinks to clean the front. after you box a few joints you'll see what i mean.


----------

